# Adding a Trailer Hitch



## ratfink (Apr 6, 2011)

The hitch weighs 32lbs. 

You mentioned you are out of shape. If you installed the hitch and started riding more, you would likely get in shape and lose weight.

So if you are 32 pounds overweight, it could be a wash.

But while I can appreciate you being mpg concious, i wouldn't be so hyper focused on squeezing every mpg. If it is all about mpg, take out the passenger seats. They add weight and even more so when people sit in them. Or at the least impose a weight limit for passengers,


----------



## jpeloke (May 26, 2011)

I have been thinking about a trailer hitch too. Without a pick-up truck any more it would come in handy once in a while (have a 5 X 10 trailer) to take it to Lowe's when needed. I did find out I could put a 10 foot 2X4 in with the back seats down and still close the trunk. Not interested in abusing the interior so the trailer hitch is a possibility. Checked e-bay and there seem to be many options. any experience out there?


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

I have one on mine and i tow a seadoo and trailer no problems at all. Its the LTZ Model. Its easy to put on just best to have someone help you. You will have to make a few holes larger but nothing drastic. The hardest part is the wiring for the trailer. When I got mine they didn't have a quick connect so i had to splice the wires and guess which ones were for turn signals and brake lights.


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

How much weight can the suspension of these cars handle? I can see a back rack or something along those lines being fine, but a trailer seems a bit much.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I bought a trunk mount bike rack (Rhode Gear) for mine. Just came back last month from a 500 mile trip to Michigan with both my road and cyclo bikes on the rack and had no problems at all (except for the 2-3 mpg loss at 70 mph).


----------



## Family0 (Mar 18, 2011)

Crewz said:


> How much weight can the suspension of these cars handle? I can see a back rack or something along those lines being fine, but a trailer seems a bit much.


I bought a Curt brand hitch for my ECO manual. I only used a bike rack on it. Hitch fit great, minor hole elongation as noted by other people, and black powdercoat seems to hold up to corrosion for now. 

There is much debate on what a Cruze can tow, there is an old thread on this around here somewhere. My ECO user manual states its not intended to tow. I will not tow because I don't want this used against me if there is a warranty claim. I used to tow a utility trailer with my 92 cavalier 5speed and that thing did great. Personally I dont see a problem if done in moderation. 

That being said, I might put my 12ft '62 Shata(1100lbs) on it just to go around the block and see how she does. haha


----------



## kccherokees (Aug 18, 2011)

Do you have pics of the hitch on the bike? I am looking at putting one on my cruze for a hitch rack.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Crewz said:


> How much weight can the suspension of these cars handle? I can see a back rack or something along those lines being fine, but a trailer seems a bit much.


I think I read somewhere that the ECO model isn't intended for towing, but the LS, LT, LTZ, and Diesel models can tow up to 1500 lbs with a hitch weight of less than 200 pounds. 

I'm considering adding a hitch to my Cruze so I can tow a small trailer with my motorcycle (380 lbs). Any thoughts or disadvantages I may not be considering? I'm not going to tow with it very often so I don't think brakes or clutch will become an issue as long as I drive with finesse.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

chevrasaki said:


> I think I read somewhere that the ECO model isn't intended for towing, but the LS, LT, LTZ, and Diesel models can tow up to 1500 lbs with a hitch weight of less than 200 pounds.
> 
> I'm considering adding a hitch to my Cruze so I can tow a small trailer with my motorcycle (380 lbs). Any thoughts or disadvantages I may not be considering? I'm not going to tow with it very often so I don't think brakes or clutch will become an issue as long as I drive with finesse.



Might want to check the post date before responding......this thread is so old the guys hitch may have rusted off by now.

Rob


----------



## Ewhitaker0020 (Feb 12, 2015)

Hey, the manual for the 2012 Cruze Eco 1.4T says not to tow with it because it can damage the engine or transmission, or something like that. But, I do remember that it says not to tow with it.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

My 2014 Cruze is a 1LT 1.4L LUV with the Getrag M32 MR5 6 speed manual transmission.

I found this in the 2014 owners manual


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

chevrasaki said:


> I found this in the 2014 owners manual
> 
> View attachment 178009
> View attachment 178017


That must torque off some diesel owners.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

I understand why the Eco might not be suitable for towing, it's transmission is geared differently. And I understand why they suggest keeping the tongue weight below 150 lbs and the trailer weight below 1000lbs for the LS, LT, and LTZ models, because well they shouldn't really be towing either. I think it's weird that that the Diesel isn't recommended to tow though if the other models are, as it has the most torque. Probably something to do with it's weird transmission.

Also it's important to note, if you have an LS, LT or LTZ and you're planning on doing this, read the full section in the owners manual, that's only a couple pages. There's more safety information listed in the manual.


----------



## superdad (Apr 3, 2015)

I tow a 800+lb teardrop trailer with no issues


----------

